# Schleppangeln Kroatien Albanien Adria



## atmosphere (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

also ich bin seit vielen Jahren begeisterter Angler. Allerdings habe ich bisher nur vom Ufer aus gefischt.
Also zu meiner Frage:

Ich habe mir ein Schlauchboot 3,60 Meter + 20 Ps Außenborder gekauft. Da ich mitlerweile in Österreich wohne kann ich die Adria sehr schnell erreichen.

Ich fahre mit meinem Boot normalerweise so in 50-150m Entfernung vom Ufer.

Was kann man in diesem Bereich beim Schleppangeln fangen?
Also von Makrele bis ???

Welches Gerät sollte ich benutzen? Wie schnell sollte ich fahren? Welcher Köder? Wieviel Schnur muss ich geben?

Man sieht ich brauche eine kleine Einweisung! Den Rest erlernt man sicher mit der Zeit!

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen würde sonst muss ich mir doch noch ein Buch kaufen...

Danke!


----------



## zulu (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Albanien Adria*

Schau mal genau nach was die opas in ihren tukkerbooten
am späten nachmittag so machen.
Wenn die mit 1-2 knoten das ufer abfahren, schleppen die kleine blinker und wobbler 30 bis 50 meter hinter dem boot
und fangen wolfsbarsch, kleine seriolas und verschiedene brassenarten.
Die machen das allerdings mit ner relativ dünnen mono- handschnur.
Das kannst du leicht nachmachen, und dein gerät ist dafür ausreichend.
Du brauchst an deinem boot unbedingt wenigstens 2 rutenhalter.
Wenn du es hinbekommst auch einen downrigger zu montieren
und einzusetzen, hast du noch mehr möglichkeiten.
Da ist es aber besser man ist zu zweit an bord.

Makrele ist im uferbereich eher selten.

Kleine rapala die aussehen wie sardinen oder der rotkopf
als sinker und floater wären meine wahl.

Mein persönlicher topköder war der mepps mino in kleinster ausführung. Das ist der mepps spinner mit dem kleinen gummifischchen hinten dran. Aber nur das original, die imitationen fingen nichts.

Viel spass beim gummipellereiten!

#h

Z.


----------

